# Anyone know how to order from Steve Wells



## Mark_f (Jun 14, 2017)

I want to do a large dial conversion on my SB 9 lathe. Steve Wells , I think, sells the screw blanks for the conversion, but I can't find them or how to get hold of Steve. Does anyone know where to find these or how to order?
Mark


----------



## brino (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi Mark,

Did you try the email link at the top of this page:
http://www.wswells.com/serial_number.html

-brino


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mark, I emailed him about some 7/16x10 acme rod and it took a while but I did hear back from him and bought some. Really seems like a nice man through his emails.
It has been a while since I ordered it though.
Might have to be really patient waiting to hear from him.
If recall correctly his email is wswells@earthlink.net


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks guys..... I emailed him and will wait to see if he answers. I am interested in 7\16-10 LH screw blanks to do a large dial conversion on my south bend lathe


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 15, 2017)

Mark, I may have some, give me a little time and will look for it. It is new unused from Steve if I can find it.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 16, 2017)

jocat54 said:


> Mark, I may have some, give me a little time and will look for it. It is new unused from Steve if I can find it.


Thank you ........ If you have some, I would be very happy to pay you for it. I downloaded the write up for the cross feed and the compound. I want to change my dials on the lathe to large ones. I am practicing the procedure on my X Y table on my tool grinder. The same procedure will be a great improvement to the table as well as the lathe. I have 1/2" screws for the grinder but the 716-10 LH screws for the lathe I can't find.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 5, 2018)

mark_f said:


> Thank you ........ If you have some, I would be very happy to pay you for it. I downloaded the write up for the cross feed and the compound. I want to change my dials on the lathe to large ones. I am practicing the procedure on my X Y table on my tool grinder. The same procedure will be a great improvement to the table as well as the lathe. I have 1/2" screws for the grinder but the 716-10 LH screws for the lathe I can't find.


Mark, did you ever contact Steve or locate the 7/16 - 10 LH acme screws elsewhere. I'm working on my SB 9" and just ran into the same problem. I can't find anyplace on the Swells website to order the Acme screw. Thanks.


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 5, 2018)

Tim9 said:


> Mark, did you ever contact Steve or locate the 7/16 - 10 LH acme screws elsewhere. I'm working on my SB 9" and just ran into the same problem. I can't find anyplace on the Swells website to order the Acme screw. Thanks.


Yes, another member had one and I got one from him. To get to Steve Wells, you need to email him. His email address is on the his website. Be patient as it takes a while to get a response. When I spoke to him last by email, he was making more. 
Are you converting to large dials or just replacing the stock screw. If you are replacing the stock cross slide screw , I may still have my original screw which was in really good condition. I am having emergency surgery tomorrow but can check if I still have it.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Mark. I’ll email him and wait for his reply. I have no problem waiting as long as I know I’ll eventually hear back and eventually get the screw. I just didn’t want to wait if it was a no-go with Steve and that’s why I was asking. Thanks again.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 5, 2018)

Mark, hope all goes well with the surgery


----------



## Mark_f (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you.
I fell at home on Christmas day and got skinned up a little. I scuffed the area where my pain pump is located and it scabbed over. I fell again the first week of January. This time I got hurt and had to get an ambulance to go to the Emergency room. Evidently, the second time I fell and landed on the morphine pump area, the pump pierced the skin under the scab. The scab fell off yesterday and now there is a 1 inch whole in the skin and the pump is exposed. They are going to do emergency surgery Wednesday morning to remove the morphine pump. I will be laid up for a couple of weeks. I am unable to walk without my crutches anymore and my left hand and arm shakes so bad I have a hard time doing most things and I am left handed. I shake so bad ,all the food falls off the fork by the time I get to my mouth. It is hell to try to eat. I have to go to the big city hospital and be tested for certain diseases that cause tremors, but that has to wait till after Wednesday's surgery and I fully recover. (I thought last year was bad but this year isn't looking up very well). I had another minor surgery planned for Wednesday and now I have postpone that. I went to my shop yesterday for the first time in a long time. My friend cleaned it up for me. Hopefully I can get back to the shop next month, depending on how things go.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 5, 2018)

Best wishes, Mark.  We are all hoping the best for you.


----------



## ACHiPo (Mar 5, 2018)

Mark,
Hang in there.  There are many here pulling for you!

Evan


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Mark
Good luck & all the best, to you, it will work out in the end.

jeff g


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi buddy, ya know we got to get better. Today this new Dr at Jefferson really hit the spots has them marked for xray in a couple weeks getting injections in the spine. He says my vertebra are bone to bone . I'm sorry you got hurt falling , gonna wrap you in bubble wrap. Hope and pray you get fixed up and heal quickly.
I have seen left hand taps on eBay very cheap in that size . Don't see dies but figure they can be cut pretty easily . I'd like to do my old logan wit large dials but till I'm back able to move it'll wait. Tons of work in the shop all mine , I've turned so many repairs down I only hope they come back. I really am a very good mechanic on top of being my choice of machinist. God bless you buddy , I'm hurting so bad I've tripled my morphine and vallium today's trip was murder. Praying for you and others in this family

Just was thinking if you have back problems the shaking may just be the nerves around the pump inside. I have them but not  enough to see unless my pain gets bad.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 8, 2018)

Best wishes Mark and a hoping you have a speedy recovery.


----------

